# pigeon grit:- can i feed them once in a week



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

dear friends

can i feed pigeon grit to my pair of piji once in a week.. actually i don't have any pet store near by..also i cannot let them out as i keep them in my living room and when i go to office it's 7 am and i return by 7 pm...only sunday is available for me to take them to lawn below..so is it ok if i take them to lawn on every sunday to have whatever they want from the ground


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldnt let them eat stuff off of the ground.
They can get sick that way.
I also would let them have access to grit 24/7 if possible.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

can u pls suggest me an alternative as i don't have any pet shops near by.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi! Where do you live? Can you order pigeon grit online? I know the shipping would be outrageous but you gotta do what you gotta do, right. I have one pigeon and I couldn't find any grit nearby so I had to order 10 lbs. with shipping at like 15$! More then my whole purchase combined. haha. but thats part of the responsibility of having pets I guess.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks for ur response dear friend. i live in a remote village in india and i can get it couriered from a city little far from my place... thanks anyhow...


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

I see. Well good luck sundar!


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pigeon grit: can i feed them once in a week*

Hi... I am not sure of what I am going to tell you, but this is just an idea which is better than no grit... you know they need that grit to digest their food... if you have available some kind of crushed sand... or something similar to grit.. hopefully you know what grit is.... if not... You can look it up on one of the supply stores on the internet which will give you the ingredients and maybe you can come up with something to give them.... I think something to use for grit is better than NO Grit... hope this helps.......if I were in your situation this is what I would try to do... Good Luck !!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

shalimar said:


> Hi... I am not sure of what I am going to tell you, but this is just an idea which is better than no grit... you know they need that grit to digest their food... if you have available some kind of crushed sand... or something similar to grit.. hopefully you know what grit is.... if not... You can look it up on one of the supply stores on the internet which will give you the ingredients and maybe you can come up with something to give them.... I think something to use for grit is better than NO Grit... hope this helps.......if I were in your situation this is what I would try to do... Good Luck !!!


Actually Shalimar, I have given them course sand if they are getting meds that they can't have calcium with. I figured the same thing. Better than no grit at all.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thank u so much jay & shalimar...

i will also do the same....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sundar, The pigeon grit also contains calcium. Calcium is VERY important for your pigeons. Especially the hens. They can have a lot of problems if they don't get enough calcium. You would need to find a way to give them calcium. Egg shells contain it, and I have heard of people giving them ground up eggshell, but these should be boiled or cooked in some way I think in case of salmonella. Do you have a calcium source for them?


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

ya i can provide them clean grounded egg shells and i will try to maintain the same


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great! Good luck with them. Let us know how they are doing.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

sure jay ... now only they have accepted each other surely tell u everything starting from their process of building the nest to getting new babies


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looking forward to updates


----------

